# New to Cairo/Katameya



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi To all

I have been offered a residential position in Cairo and am scouring the Internet for somewhere to live, I need a short transit time in the morning and think Katameya heights would be a good location, does anybody have any insider knowledge of this area or contacts to an agent to view potential lets, any info on the area, social, safety etc would be most welcome.

Cheers

Spit.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Spit sheller said:


> Hi To all
> 
> I have been offered a residential position in Cairo and am scouring the Internet for somewhere to live, I need a short transit time in the morning and think Katameya heights would be a good location, does anybody have any insider knowledge of this area or contacts to an agent to view potential lets, any info on the area, social, safety etc would be most welcome.
> 
> ...


Do you have the budget to cover it? You will need about $5,000 a month as a minimum.


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Cairodemon
They have allowed me 6k.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spit sheller said:


> Hi To all
> 
> I have been offered a residential position in Cairo and am scouring the Internet for somewhere to live, I need a short transit time in the morning and think Katameya heights would be a good location, does anybody have any insider knowledge of this area or contacts to an agent to view potential lets, any info on the area, social, safety etc would be most welcome.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum

what area will you be working in? 

Unless you are working on your doorstep everywhere is a tedious sitting in traffic commute but it is something we just have to put up with,


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Spit sheller said:


> Hi Cairodemon
> They have allowed me 6k.


I assume that your utility bills will be not included in the 6K. K. Heights is divided into two distinct sections, the original compound and the new, or extension, area which was started about eight years ago and is basically recently fully completed. The old section is again sub-divided into the original "Project Houses" of which about two hundred were built about 15-20 years ago, to essentially the same design, and several one off larger dwellings. 6K will get you a decent 'Project House" with a pool, but not one of the others. Be wary of these houses though since they were built quite cheaply (original selling price $65-$100!) and many landlords are happier to take the rent money than to do much maintenance.

The new area has about two hundred houses. These are bigger and of a far higher construction quality. They are three stories high, but many have been sub-divided, with the basement being turned into separate flats. Asking price for a basement is about 3K. Top two floors 5.5K TO 6.5 K Virtually all top floors will have decent garden sizes and a pool.

Most of the agencies here are out and out thieves, but I have used one called T and G who were OK. I think that they have a website, if you can't find it I will try and find their number.


Hope that this helps.


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> what area will you be working in?
> 
> Unless you are working on your doorstep everywhere is a tedious sitting in traffic commute but it is something we just have to put up with,


Hi Maiden

Thanks for the welcome, the area is Nasr City housing area, ihave been told its about 15 minutes drive from Katameya, hope so anyway


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

CAIRODEMON said:


> I assume that your utility bills will be not included in the 6K. K. Heights is divided into two distinct sections, the original compound and the new, or extension, area which was started about eight years ago and is basically recently fully completed. The old section is again sub-divided into the original "Project Houses" of which about two hundred were built about 15-20 years ago, to essentially the same design, and several one off larger dwellings. 6K will get you a decent 'Project House" with a pool, but not one of the others. Be wary of these houses though since they were built quite cheaply (original selling price $65-$100!) and many landlords are happier to take the rent money than to do much maintenance.
> 
> The new area has about two hundred houses. These are bigger and of a far higher construction quality. They are three stories high, but many have been sub-divided, with the basement being turned into separate flats. Asking price for a basement is about 3K. Top two floors 5.5K TO 6.5 K Virtually all top floors will have decent garden sizes and a pool.
> 
> ...


Thanks Demon, this is usefull information, my girlfriend is in Alexandria and she will be doing some viewings prior to my arrival so I will be sure to let her know about the new/old difference.
How much furniture could I expect with one of these places, fridge freezer for instance, would that generally be included?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Spit sheller said:


> Thanks Demon, this is usefull information, my girlfriend is in Alexandria and she will be doing some viewings prior to my arrival so I will be sure to let her know about the new/old difference.
> How much furniture could I expect with one of these places, fridge freezer for instance, would that generally be included?


Normally you would expect a fridge/freezer and a cooker. Anything over and above you would need to talk to the landlord about. For the KH price (I would say that the premium for living inside the compound walls is about $1,000 to $ 1,500 pm) you can get a very nice apartment or even villa, fully furnished, in the same area. Have you looked for West Golf on the net?


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

With your budget and working in Nasr City I would recommend nothing else but Katameya Heights. Now is also a good time to find a place, because most expats who leave the country, move at the end of June/July, so houses are becoming available.

We moved within KH a few months ago, and we were very happy with our agent. Send me a pm, and I can send you the number.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

PS: All houses we looked at included fridge, freezer, cooker, dish washer, washing machine, dryer and AC.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

alexvw said:


> PS: All houses we looked at included fridge, freezer, cooker, dish washer, washing machine, dryer and AC.


Yes, obviously you would not look at places without A/C's. Try and get 2.5 hp splits, some of the Project Houses have central /C's, they are a surefire source of trouble. It is possible to rent furnished, but this is rare in Katamaya Heights since many tenants are oil company employees who bring their furniture in and out in a container. I lived for 4 years in KH, and overall enjoyed it, but got tired of overpaying (well company overpaying anyway) for what is essentially pretty mediocre housing. That said, the extension area is far better built.


----------

